# $10 one gallon sprayer at Home Depot



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Home Depot is selling a one gallon multi-purpose sprayer made by HDX for ten bucks. It's all plastic, pump pressurized and has a long wand attached to a small hose. I can finally get into those hard to reach areas and upper corners. My other sprayer fails when turned sideways.
The high pressure and large capacity make it awesome for clean up, general watering and filling water dishes. After a week of use the only problem is the lack of very fine mist capability but normal misting is good.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I hand mist my tanks; I use a pump mister that I got at petco. Nice alternative to the price of a mistking, or just continuously spraying a bottle lol.

Here's a 2gal version of the sprayer mentioned. Seems like good stuff.
HDX 2 gal. Economy Sprayer-1502HDX - The Home Depot


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

I use that $10 one gallon sprayer. It works well for the 20 or tanks I have.


----------



## MSon (Aug 15, 2014)

I believe I purchased my 3 gallon ecosmart one from Lowe's for 20 bucks.? It comes with different extensions and nozzles. I love taking the time to mist now ever since my mistking took a crap on me.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd like to get one of these as well.
The ones I have are actually dollar store finds, and hold about 1L of water and spray fairly nice, considering. It doesn't have a wand, but the nozzle unscrews, and looks like I could put a small hose or wand on the end.

The biggest issue is the smell of the lubricant. Does the Home Depot version have a noticeable oily scent to it? I found one yeas ago at garden center, but it smelled worse than my dollar store find.

I've tried washing it thoroughly, but then... well, it lacks lubrication for the pump.

Is this just a case where I need to stop spending $1-2 on supplies, and up my game to $10-12 for items like this? Or is this oiliness really that big of a problem? I only use my sprayer for a terrarium with plants, no live animals have been sprayed with mine so far...


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I have that one as well and i don't notice any lube. The only thing i would change is I'd like one with a wand i can bend to any angle. A couple in my rack make it hard to hit certain spots.


----------



## Psychosis (Feb 13, 2015)

I was actually just looking at my HDX sprayer and wondering if I could find a fine mist nozzle to replace the stock option. I like the way it operates, but it seems like I get large water droplets on the leaves of several standing water intolerant plants. Maybe I should just work on my aim.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I have about 5 of the 1 gallon sprayers from home depot.

I've noticed that after some time the spring and valve will start to get sticky and should be taken out and cleaned. The nozzle head should also be taken off and rinsed out occasionally. Other then that and having to reattach the inside straw from time to time they work great.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been using a pump sprayer like this from Ace harder ware for over 3 years now and I haven't had a single problem with it. Like you guys have said though it doesn't spray a very fine mist so it does get everything pretty wet. If it sprayed more fine it would probably use a lot less water as well.


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

I use a one gallon for about a year now. Seal still holds up and since I only use Distilled water its holding up well.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I still tend to use my smaller hand sprayer a bit for fine misting but I'm finding it useful to target spray areas with the wand right in the tanks with the 1 gal. sprayer. I did not detect any lubricants or other smells in the HDX. There are areas I could never reach with the other sprayer that are getting water now. 
Water changes in my tad containers and filling water dishes just got a lot easier too.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

I would recommend checking out your local hydroponic shop for misting options. Most of the products have the finer mist nozzles. 

I have the Home Depot 1g sprayer and it leaks at the handle pretty bad. The hydroponic store ones are built better. They're also usually more expensive though. 

-Andrew


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I use a 2 gal pressurized sprayer for chemical applications around my house but just high end hand sprayers for my vivs, the 2 gal works great! mine never leaks.


----------

